# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Средство для борьбы с графическим спамом найдено?

## Синауридзе Александр

Две компании ИТ-безопасности, Strato и Tumbleweed, представили свои решения по борьбе с самым неуязвимым для фильтров видом нежелательной корреспонденции — изображений с текстом, сообщил ITWeek.co.uk.

Решение немецкой компании веб-хостинга Strato основано на технологии цифровых отпечатков. Оно было разработано совместно с Институтом компьютерных технологий университета Гумбольдта в Берлине и профессором Шеффером (Scheffer) из Института Макса Планка.

Технология цифровых отпечатков рассчитывает процентное соотношение определённого цвета в заданном тоне, или «по композиции или структуре определённых графических элементов». Ещё одна ключевая функция решения Strato названа «социальные графы». Письмо не будет считаться спамом наверняка, если между адресатами уже происходил обмен сообщениями. Одиночные письма с адресов, с которыми владелец ящика не переписывался, будут попадать под подозрение и подвергаться более тщательному анализу.

Другая компания, Thumbleweed, традиционно занимающаяся технологиями безопасности исходящих материалов, представила примечательное решение для входящего контента. Её технология «Адаптивной фильтрации изображений» похожа на разработку Strato, но в общем решение дополнено несколькими другими технологиями и алгоритмами.

Алгоритм поиска «нечётких сходств» позволяет не пропустить изображения, в которые внесены небольшие изменения. Технология «определения циклических шаблонов» сосредоточена на характерных участках изображений, характерных для конкретной волны спама. И, наконец, «фильтрование по замыслу» позволяет автоматически определить характер текста. Последняя технология, впрочем, не относится к спаму в изображениях.

Источник: CNews

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Все это уже полгода как есть в антиспаме шестого КИСа. 
Если вычесть "социальные графы" (обычно именуемые белыми списками  :Smiley: ), то все то же самое (а именно - сравнение картинок с образцами по нечетким сигнатурам, допускающим значительные флуктуации) уже около года есть в серверном антиспаме ЛК.

----------


## DoSTR

> Все это уже полгода как есть в антиспаме шестого КИСа. 
> Если вычесть "социальные графы" (обычно именуемые белыми списками ), то все то же самое (а именно - сравнение картинок с образцами по нечетким сигнатурам, допускающим значительные флуктуации) уже около года есть в серверном антиспаме ЛК.


*DVi*
Спам как приходил на @mail.ru, так и приходит с ящиков:
@mail.ru,
@yahoo.dk, 
@yahoo.co.uk, 
@yahoo.it, 
@hotmail.com

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Все это уже полгода как есть в антиспаме шестого КИСа.


Я KISом не пользуюсь поэтому не знаю.



> Если вычесть "социальные графы" (обычно именуемые белыми списками ), то все то же самое (а именно - сравнение картинок с образцами по нечетким сигнатурам, допускающим значительные флуктуации) уже около года есть в серверном антиспаме ЛК.


Слышал про это. Надо посмотреть его в работе. :Wink: 



> Спам как приходил на @mail.ru, так и приходит с ящиков:
> @mail.ru,
> @yahoo.dk, 
> @yahoo.co.uk, 
> @yahoo.it, 
> @hotmail.com


Во-первых, cпам приходит не только с этих ящиков. Во-вторых, проблема не в антиспаме, а гораздо шире и ею занимаются. Сейчас проходит тестирование новой почты на http://pro.mail.ru и там проблема спама должна быть решена.

----------


## DVi

Я ведь не говорю, что это обеспечивает 100% защиту. Я лишь прокомментировал новость о том, что "две компании ИТ-безопасности, Strato и Tumbleweed" догадались сравнивать картинки в спаме по нечетким сигнатурам и рассказали об этом корреспонденту СиНьюс.

Кроме того, DoSTR, я думал, что Вы знаете об используемой всеми спамерами возможностью подставлять любой адрес в поле FROM. Поэтому удивился приведенному Вами списку доменов: поверьте, эти адреса не имеют никакого отношения к истинным отправителям спама.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Я ведь не говорю, что это обеспечивает 100% защиту. Я лишь прокомментировал новость о том, что "две компании ИТ-безопасности, Strato и Tumbleweed" догадались сравнивать картинки в спаме по нечетким сигнатурам и рассказали об этом корреспонденту СиНьюс.


Я Вас прекрасно понял. :Smiley:  



> Кроме того, DoSTR, я думал, что Вы знаете об используемой всеми спамерами возможностью подставлять любой адрес в поле FROM. Поэтому удивился приведенному Вами списку доменов: поверьте, эти адреса не имеют никакого отношения к истинным отправителям спама.


Я тоже удивился. :Wink:

----------


## DoSTR

> Кроме того, DoSTR, я думал, что Вы знаете об используемой всеми спамерами возможностью подставлять любой адрес в поле FROM. Поэтому удивился приведенному Вами списку доменов: поверьте, эти адреса не имеют никакого отношения к истинным отправителям спама.


Я правильно понял, что система проверки подлинности отправителя отсутствует, т.е. Mail.ru не проводит обратную проверку связывающихся с ней почтовых серверов?

----------


## Alexey P.

> Кроме того, DoSTR, я думал, что Вы знаете об используемой всеми спамерами возможностью подставлять любой адрес в поле FROM. Поэтому удивился приведенному Вами списку доменов: поверьте, эти адреса не имеют никакого отношения к истинным отправителям спама.


 Тут Вы неправы, DVi, очень даже имеют.
См., к примеру, спамботы червя Horst. Они именно этим и занимаются - шлют спам через веб-интерфейсы mail.yahoo.com, mail.google.com, webmail.aol.com, используя фейковые эккаунты. Спам грамотный, явно не туфта.
 Адрес в поле From в таких спам-письмах "правильный" - эккаунтов на вышеупомянутых сайтах, с которых идет отправка. Таких эккаунтов генерят, видимо, достаточно много, явно автоматом. Я как-то заинтересовался процессом, и скрипт меньше чем за 3 часа скачал со спаммерского сайта 894 штуки оригинальных эккаунта с паролями, к google и yahoo. Примерно таких:
<id>1396621</id>
<login>SaviuliMckado</login>
<rpassword>dmw40f</rpassword>
<id>1397372</id>
<login>HalvSargyded</login>
<rpassword>uey06gz</rpassword>
<id>1398842</id>
<login>SaulihnllarBe</login>
<rpassword>hxb8k5l</rpassword>

 По поводу неаккуратной чистки эккаунтов гугля тут была новость - так они не от хорошей жизни стали чистить, а удаляли спам-эккаунты.

----------


## kuznetz

Да, как уже говорилось в другой теме, наши спамеры тоже шлют через mail.ru

Это эффективно в том отношении, что mail.ru не находится в черных списках - поэтому этот спам не будет зарублен по черным спискам.

Mail.ru и Гугль должны не изобретать хитрые методы, в том числе чистки аккаунтов, а увеличить ограничение на отправку писем в единицу времени. И все дела.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Mail.ru и Гугль должны не изобретать хитрые методы, в том числе чистки аккаунтов, а увеличить ограничение на отправку писем в единицу времени. И все дела.


 Да как сказать - это уменьшит число спама с одного ящика в единицу времени, но когда таких спам-ящиков много, тоже не выход. А жалобы от юзеров будут точно - уйдут к своим провайдерам либо конкурентам без драконовских ограничений  :Smiley: 
 Потому и чистить фейковые спам-ящики тоже надо, без этого никак.

----------


## DVi

> См., к примеру, спамботы червя Horst. Они именно этим и занимаются - шлют спам через веб-интерфейсы mail.yahoo.com, mail.google.com, webmail.aol.com, используя фейковые эккаунты. Спам грамотный, явно не туфта.
>  Адрес в поле From в таких спам-письмах "правильный" - эккаунтов на вышеупомянутых сайтах, с которых идет отправка.


Значит, эффективность инициатив по проверке подлинности отправителя все-таки не нулевая, раз спамеры засуетились. Спасибо за информацию - я действительно не знал об этом. 
В большинстве же случаев моей практики в поле FROM вставляется реальный адрес из спамерской базы (неоднократно встречал и мой собственный почтовый адрес).

----------


## kuznetz

Чистить наверное надо, раз их развелось столько, согласен.

Но усилить ограничения на отправку в единицу времени - надо тем более. Что значит "жалобы от юзеров будут"? от спамеров, в смысле?

От спамеров будут, безусловно.
От нормальных юзеров - с чего бы? Сколько писем надо нормальному юзеру отправить в единицу времени? Ну пусть 100 штук в день. Если больше - то это не юзер, а спамер, вероятность 99%

Хорошо, пусть не 100, а 1000 штук в день. Этого хватит самым суперактивным. Не хватит только спамерам, естественно. Так вот если установить ограничение "не больше 2 письма в минуту", то за день можно отправить 2880 писем. Так почему даже такого слабого ограничения не делают?!

Если будет такое ограничение, то спамеры использовать такие сервера НЕ БУДУТ ВООБЩЕ. Поэтому не согласен, что "это не выход". Это именно выход, стопроцентное решение проблемы.

Что касается конкурентов, к которым уйдут спамеры, - так пусть уходят. Кому они нужны, спамеры? Они же рекламу не смотрят, регятся хрумерами и юзают SMTP

----------


## DVi

Еще Билл Гейтс самолично выступал с инициативой "оплачивать доставку электронной почты" года четыре назад  :Smiley:  Тоже - для борьбы со спамерами.

----------


## DoSTR

> Но усилить ограничения на отправку в единицу времени - надо тем более.


Если отправлять через веб интерфейс Mail.ru, то защита есть (нужно будет вводить код указанный на картинке). А по SMTP протоколу (незнаю).

Вопрос:
Почему на Rambler.ru антиспам лучше?

----------


## DVi

> Вопрос:
> Почему на Rambler.ru антиспам лучше?


Если Вы скажете, на основании каких исследований Вы измеряли качество, я попробую ответить на этот вопрос.

----------

